# Lmr On Fire 09/22



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Fished From About 9:30-11:00 Caught 2 Sauger, 3 Channels, 1 Shovelhead, 1 Drum, 1 Gizzard Shad, 1 Gar And 5 Smallies. I Love It You Never Know What You Are Going To Catch.


----------



## KevinAce (Jul 14, 2007)

What kinda bait were you using?


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Live Night Crawlers And Minnows. Smallies Hit A Small Spinner. The Water Is So Low You Can Really Get Out There To Those Usually Tough To Reach Spots. If You Like To River Fish And Arent Afraid To Wade You Can Tear Them Up Right Now. Enjoy It While It Last.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

witch part of the lmr were u fishing??????


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

milford area


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"If You Like To River Fish And Arent Afraid To Wade You Can Tear Them Up Right Now." *

After posting on the world wide web...you should give serious thought to the ramifications of your observations.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

What ramifications could come from stating that if you like to fish right now is a good time to get out and fish?

Let me guess the Milford area is going to be fished out?

I don't understand some comments........

He said go fish the river they are on fire???

Am I missing something?


----------



## shawn-n-the-buckeye (Jul 2, 2006)

what in the world are you talking about cordon?


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"Am I missing something?"*

Tons..., Cordon.

_"You Can Tear Them Up Right Now." _

_"What kinda bait were you using?"_

_"witch part of the lmr were u fishing??????"_

_"The Water Is So Low You Can Really Get Out There To Those Usually Tough To Reach Spots."_

_"Live Night Crawlers And Minnows." _

_"milford area"_

Summer drought and Wintering instincts make native, riverine gamefish vulnerable. Once understood, there are those amongst us who will capitalize (for their own gain) on the fish's vulnerability. fishymcgoo...chose to exploit what is common knowledge between learned stewards for the benefit of those who would ask "watcha usin' and where they at?".

Will the Milford area be saturated?...I dunno...the guys who fish it regularly will be the judge. 

However, the ramifications of "educating" those too lazy to understand what's obvious are the bane of inter-net fishing sites.

It'd be cool if this excellent site could ultimately be above the curve.


----------



## shawn-n-the-buckeye (Jul 2, 2006)

I am sorry you act as if you own the lmr ok nobody can fish in milford now cuz it not a public river any more  

"Am I missing something?"..................................alot!


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

If you read the post it doesn`t sound like the fire was all that hot. But that said fishyMcgoo has right to post what he wants without wiper swiper giving him crap about it.Next thing you know wiper swiper will be fishing with a flyrod and posting poetry.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

First Off Milford Is A Big Place. Second I Thought That What This Site Was For To Share Information. I Didnt Give Them A Map To Where I Was Fishing And Even If I Did So What. I Just Thought I Would Let Folks Know The River Is A Good Spot Right Now. You Cant Just Put A Night Crawler On A Hook And Go To Milford And Find The First Spot And Expect To Catch Fish. Anyway You Dont Own The River There Chief. THERE IS PLENTY OF FISHING FOR ALL OF US.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

fishymcgoo - I recently fished the LMR for the first time. (I live in NE OH) We caught a variety of fish and had a great time. All fish were released. I see no problem with telling how and where you caught fish, that is what this site is about. If irresponsible people use that info in an irresponsible manner it's not your fault. JMO.
Brian
ps. Your posts are very difficult to read/understand as you capitalize every word.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

wiper swiper has the right to post what he wishes and the rest of us have the right to fish and share information, if we want.


----------



## Amateur Angler (Mar 29, 2007)

My 10 year old son and I fished the LMR last Saturday for the first time ever. We fished Bass Island for about a half an hour, on our way to a backyard barbeque with friends. My son caught two juvenile smallies, both released healthy and happy. I had several hits which I missed. It was my birthday and I was happy. If not for this forum, I would never have had the right information about when and where I could enjoy LMR smallie fishing. Thank you, thank you, thanks to all of you who share information, trusting that it will be used appropriately. You made my day. 

We need to rely on law enforcement and ODNR with regard to whether an area needs protecting from those who take advantage. 

BTW - my son used, I think, a Rebel-A in crawfish colors to catch his two small smallies.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

*"If not for this forum, I would never have had the right information about when and where I could enjoy LMR smallie fishing." *

Therein lies the rub. With respect to any Ohio stream...buy some gas, grab your rod, and get your feet wet. It far more rewarding.

fisharder, no...it doesn't sound that "hot" to me either. Something about "tearing up" drought stressed fish with live bait hit me wrong. Didn't feel like reminding folks of the ease that it could be done was very conservation minded. That is all.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

fishymcgoo said:


> Fished From About 9:30-11:00 Caught 2 Sauger, 3 Channels, 1 Shovelhead, 1 Drum, 1 Gizzard Shad, 1 Gar And 5 Smallies. I Love It You Never Know What You Are Going To Catch.


My $0.02 - these are the kind of posts I like to see. They're vague enough to let people know the body of water, but not specific spots which could get overcrowded and fished out quickly. I would even like to see a few more structure details, lures used, and maybe water temp 

While I agree with the spirit of what Wiper Swiper is saying, it is a fine line we walk between conservation and disclosing information on this site that could be misused (whether your fault or not). I would also again remind everyone of the power of the web, our prey has no such advantage 



CW


----------



## Treebass227 (Jul 31, 2006)

"Fishing with a flyrod and posting poetry"

LOL. Thats hilarious. Catching a few small fish with live bait is not "tearing it up" in my opinion. My 85 year old grandmother could do that. Did you at least catch the bait with your own hands or did you buy it? Basically, the fish in Milford will eat their natural food sources. Wow, thats a breakthrough discovery. At least flyfishing requires some skill.


----------



## shawn-n-the-buckeye (Jul 2, 2006)

I still say there is nothing wrong in what mcgoo posted people should be able to post what ever they whant with out being cut in half! it up to the person fishing to make that choice to catch&release not us on this form.do i think that milford will be fished out..............no so please get over your self there will be fish for u to catch!!!!!!!! mcgoo post away


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks for the support. man did this get folks going. first off wiper i do understand your point of view. i want the river to be a place for my kids and their kids to fish in the future. i did use live bait when i went but if you read more carefully all my smallies were caught on a spinner. i released every fish i caught. i went and fished for an hour and a half, left nothing but footprints and took nothing home with me except my box and pole. if someone takes my info and catches a couple of fish and has a good time GREAT! 

p.s. i have never ran into anyone at my honey hole in milford. good luck finding it.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey, I like this discussion.
I fished the LMR a week ago, artificial, and could have reported "skunked", and it was as accurate and vague as the originator of this thread.
I read a post on another forum, called "Chasing Reports".
So I can see where Wiper Striper is coming from.
This "Chasing Reports" was a response to a guy on the East Coast, wanting to know how and where to fish for big salt water stripers.
The answer was technical and experiencial know how. How to read the water, birds, weather, tackle, bait, lures, etc.
Nowhere in the response was there GPS coordinates, locations, third rock from the jetty, none of that.
The guy got so mad, he flamed the responders, that were trying to give him good basic instructions on how to catch stripers in the Atlantic ocean.
So I agree, you can't catch fish without fishing. And you can now go to Milford, throw your nightcrawler or minnow or spinner bait in the water, and catch nothing and get pissed at mcgoo and wiper striper and everyone else.
OR, you can read the posts, tips, techniques, general locations, and go FISH, cast, snag and lose your bait or lure, wade, watch, listen, ENJOY while you figure out the LMR, and LEARN how to fish the LMR, and from my experience, as soon as you figure it out, the season will change, it'll rain and wash your honey hole out, and you get to learn all over again! 
Having said all that, go find some decent bend or riffle in the water, cast behind and in front of every rock and snag and change in depth and flow and current, and you'll over a period of time learn where and what and how the fish bite during different seasons.
LMJ


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

awesome reply little miami. get out there and fish. the only way to get better is to never stop learning and keep at it. i have tried so many different ways to fish the river and am always humbled at any advice. this fish was from one of my recent trips and made it all worth while.



p.s. pass it on to the next generation


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Hmmm &#8211; I have to jump in here specifically concerning the following post:




Wiper Swiper said:


> *"If not for this forum, I would never have had the right information about when and where I could enjoy LMR smallie fishing." *
> 
> Therein lies the rub. With respect to any Ohio stream...buy some gas, grab your rod, and get your feet wet. It far more rewarding





Wiper Swiper said:


> .
> 
> 
> So a fella takes his 10 year old son fishing and it seems some believe he simply needs to buy some gas, grab a rob, and get his feet wet? Most fishermen got their start as kids & the future of our sport lies in teaching kids to appreciate the outdoors and fishing. Granted as we mature as fisherman it&#8217;s often about the experience and the &#8220;hunt&#8221; but as a child, they need to catch fish or their attention will wander elsewhere. Teaching youngsters to fish has to be done correctly, if not they will grown up and one day vote, make laws, or even join peta. If someone finds information here helpful, great; if someone is willing to share information, great. It&#8217;s unrealistic to tell a parent to take their young children on a long creek or stream hike & figure it out. The child won't enjoy it enjoy it (loss of future sportman) and the wife will kill the husband from dragging the youngster to far (loss of current sportman). Just can&#8217;t happen.
> ...


----------



## shawn-n-the-buckeye (Jul 2, 2006)

that is what we need the next gen.out there fishing!jackfish i could have not said it better!!!!!


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I think others have stated my point in why I said what I did. I was just trying to say someone on OGF saying go throw a minnow or night crawler in the Milford area is not going to do any damage to the fishing now or in years to come in the LMR. Giving someone a place to "start" looking to fish, a pull off location or a general idea of what to use to have an enjoyable day of fishing is what this site and these forums are for.


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

rock on cordon!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

fisharder said:


> Next thing you know wiper swiper will be fishing with a flyrod and posting poetry.


Being a flyfisherman I will take that as a personal insult. Not all fly fisherman have that attitude but apparently you are still threatend by it.
Fishy, nice to here you got into some fish. I fish the Milford waters quite a bit and there is pleanty of water for all of us and all types of anglers. I do suggest taking extra care when handeling fish this time of year to reduce stress as some of these fish may die later if put under to much stress.

Go out and fish 
if you wish.
get a line wet
but don't forget.
there is room for all
so get out and have ball. s


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

sevenx said:


> Being a flyfisherman I will take that as a personal insult. Not all fly fisherman have that attitude but apparently you are still threatend by it.
> Fishy, nice to here you got into some fish. I fish the Milford waters quite a bit and there is pleanty of water for all of us and all types of anglers. I do suggest taking extra care when handeling fish this time of year to reduce stress as some of these fish may die later if put under to much stress.
> 
> Go out and fish
> ...


See, that poetry thingy goes hand in hand with fly fishing now don't it SevenX? 
Here's my own: 

Smack Smack
Smack Attack
Smack Smack
Smack Attack

You juz talkin Smack
If you aint' tossin' Smack
You lips juz flap 
If you aint' tossin' Smack

Well I drove down to the rivva
fishin' combo by my side
brought my Gizz and my livva
for whoppa line side

Whoppa line side
He turn snozz at the livva
but he beat the tar 
outta my Gizz4 in the rivva! 

Now Wade don't you run
til' the beat is too much to beya
we jusz start habbin fun
and the rest ya gotta heyya

I beat the whoppa line side
wid da Gizz4 apparatus
Talking BIG Smack man ya
the fishin' commin' attus!

When the splash Splish draw da fish
And the Fish mon in da dish
Who da Smack Daddy ish?
When Wade rap Smack Gizz it's delish!

So don' dis da Rap
Win ya don't splash splish
If ya Smack dem fish
You too Rap like Dish! 



FYI, Wade is Smack's web master, and he HATES rap so I just had too.....

LMJ


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

LMRjeff, you are quite the wordssmyth. Maybe we should set up the OGF beat poetry night along the river.. Have you had the yak out in this low water we have had. Curious to see how that boat does in this skinny water.

I have not had time to float but Andy who does float trips for me had a heck of time last weekend with the 2man pontoon out there. thanks to mother nature for the rain fishing should turn on the next few days. S


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Haven't had yak out for a while, would be ok except long stretches of skinny.
Water came up and was cloudy yesterday, managed a 27 inch true striper I believe, on Gizz4. Not far from you BTW.
LMJ
Yeah, let's do the Beat Night, that would be kool.
LMJ


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

Sevenx you can take my humor as an insult if you want but I also own and use a flyrod. If you have no sence of humor thats your problem not mine. I thought that my post was made in a good hearted way. I am not a PC kind of guy so if you find my humor insulting all I can say is sorry and avoid reading my posts in the future. It dose not take much to offend people on this site so if your mad at me take a number and get in line.On the lighter side I got out on the lmr before it rained and cought 2-15in smallmouths they were fat and healthy looked like footballs going to try the big river this weekend see you out on the water. P.S LMJeff your ate up smack smack. lol


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Fishharder.
I am sorry for my response if yours was meant in a humorus way I took it wrong. My appologies. I have delt with this in the past many times and it can be a sore spot for me. I had a situation the nearly came to blows by certain individuals on the mad river at one time just because I was fly fishing. A bit rediculous to have to deal with such things on the water. No hard feeling I hope. Sometimes the written word is easily mistaken and it appears I have done just that. S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Jeff. I have been hearing reports about stripey things being in the river. Nice fish for sure. I wondered if the yak would draft skinny enough to get through the low water. Thanks.
Beat nick night on the river bring your drums I am in. S


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

sevenx said:


> Jeff. I have been hearing reports about stripey things being in the river. Nice fish for sure. I wondered if the yak would draft skinny enough to get through the low water. Thanks.
> Beat nick night on the river bring your drums I am in. S


Bongo down to da riva my fren.
Great to run into you and John Boy, glad to see stripey things on the end of dem strings.
LMJ


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

fisharder said:


> Sevenx you can take my humor as an insult if you want but I also own and use a flyrod. If you have no sence of humor thats your problem not mine. I thought that my post was made in a good hearted way. I am not a PC kind of guy so if you find my humor insulting all I can say is sorry and avoid reading my posts in the future. It dose not take much to offend people on this site so if your mad at me take a number and get in line.On the lighter side I got out on the lmr before it rained and cought 2-15in smallmouths they were fat and healthy looked like footballs going to try the big river this weekend see you out on the water. P.S LMJeff your ate up smack smack. lol


Fisharder, yera jerk, but see'ns how yous smell fishy yous ok, OK? 
LMJ
(how do you submit "tongue in cheek" so's fisharder, sevenx, THE WHOLE DANG OGF COMMUNITY don't chase ya down and beat you w/heavy action rods?)


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

We need a JUST KIDDING smilie, over there >>>>>>>> so we can pick on each other in fun and not get FLAMED.
LMJ


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I for one agree with Jeff, I am just to darn sensitive I guess. I don't like to start up a negative out of a positive day on the river for fishymcoo. Man, often times I should keep my typing fingers in my pockets. Lets go fishin and some fun. S


----------



## fishymcgoo (Jul 20, 2005)

Fish On Seven!!!


----------

